# Pet Play pen



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Was thinking of getting one but not sure which one  Anyone use one instead of a crate? I need opinions please....Im not sure if I should go for something like this

NEW DOG PET PUPPY SOFT-SIDED PLAYPEN EXERCISE PEN BLUE - eBay (item 290515655699 end time Jan-23-11 14:05:35 PST)

or this 

NEW Pet Dog Exercise Pen Enclosure Playpen Kennel Cage - eBay (item 200560114073 end time Jan-29-11 14:20:40 PST)


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think the playpen looks good for puppies and the exercise pen would be good for adult chis 

We're getting a baby travelcot/playpen to use as a 'crate' when we get the puppies~ they're soft so they can't hurt themselves in it too!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We have the second one and use it for Leo, it was recommended to me by several members here and we are very happy with it. This was the first time I got a pen for one of my puppies and I will never go back, its like having a nanny! So nice when youre first housebreaking them and need something to contain them when youre not able to watch them. Rather than feeling guilty that he was in his crate, I felt good about having him in there because theres plenty of room for toys, a bed, a crate and food and water. We even took it with us when we went out of town for Thanksgiving, it can be put together in about 2 seconds and takes apart easily. No complaints here!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I looked at both of those Kristy.  The second one seems more "pottying" friendly where as I'm guessing the second one could get soiled easily? But the play pen may be better for what you need it for...


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

add- I would not suggest it for an adult dog at all, the only reason Leo, who is about 5 months and three pounds, cant get out is because he isnt coordinated enough to jump it yet. I think almost any adult chi would be able to get out of it easily with a combination of jumping and climbing, and a tiny would likely get hurt trying. Are you wanting it for your dogs or a new pup?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We had the second one. They were able to crawl out of it at about 3-4 months old.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I have the second one, it's wonderful. Marmalade can jump out of it to get away from the puppies, but she is a mix and much bigger than a full chi. It's worked well for Smoke, Pepper and the two puppies. It's big enough for food, water, bed and toys. And I can open it up and fence off half the room so the puppies can play and not bother the other dogs and open it up against the wall so they have a bigger place to play when mom is out and about.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> I think the playpen looks good for puppies and the exercise pen would be good for adult chis
> 
> We're getting a baby travelcot/playpen to use as a 'crate' when we get the puppies~ they're soft so they can't hurt themselves in it too!


sarah i saw lovely blue and pink ones on the asda website for £25!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I want that second one but I don't think I can get it here!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've found pop up pens can't link from my phone bu they're like octagon shape and fold up easy to store when not in use I also think maybe it's safer than little puppies paws getting trapped when they trying to get out idk


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Those of you with the 2nd one....what do you use for flooring. It doesnt come with a bottom. I read some reviews were people used a shower curtain liner or even cheap linoleum (sp)....that was my only concern with it. Oh...and how many panels....4 or 8?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Kristy, I'd get one of those sheets/panels at Lowes/Home Depo of either plexiglas or they have white panel as well. It would make for easy cleaning. Shower curtain is a good idea but I'd think if they figured out they could chew it...they would. LOL


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> Kristy, I'd get one of those sheets/panels at Lowes/Home Depo of either plexiglas or they have white panel as well. It would make for easy cleaning. Shower curtain is a good idea but I'd think if they figured out they could chew it...they would. LOL


Excellent idea


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We use the 2nd one as well, its cheaper @ walmart, btw, Walmart.com: IRIS 4 Panel Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pen White: Dogs they will ship it to your store free...

I love it, the only bad part was naughty Oakley would hop in and out to pester Bryco at her whim, and eat all his food LOL. If you don't have jumpers, you probably won't have to worry about that, though. Are you getting a new puppy!?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

For a bottom we always just used trash bags covered by a fleece blanket. My reason being that the puppy needed to learn that soft didn't = potty as we have carpets. He had very few accidents b'c of that. We used the forceflex trash bags, they aren't crinkly and they don't make noise when they walk lol.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> We use the 2nd one as well, its cheaper @ walmart, btw, Walmart.com: IRIS 4 Panel Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pen White: Dogs they will ship it to your store free...
> 
> I love it, the only bad part was naughty Oakley would hop in and out to pester Bryco at her whim, and eat all his food LOL. If you don't have jumpers, you probably won't have to worry about that, though. Are you getting a new puppy!?


LOL Kristi!! You and Heather crack me up

Thanks for the link. I will order from Walmart then


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

*I have this pen*

I have this pen and love it. I have it in pink and it holds up great and is a wonderful alternative to a crate. I litter box train (grass thingy) my dogs and I can put a bed, mini wee potty and food/water and they are good to go. Plus, the best thing about it is that it has it's own floor so you can have it anywhere. The only downside to it is that the bottom pad/floor is a pourous nylon. It would absorb I think any accidents. So, I took that flooring plastic and cut a piece to fit and it is perfect. 
Go for it.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I just have 3 portable baby beds from babies r us for my 3 they were a life saver when potty training and wanting to keep them safe and now they use them to sleep in every night. Only Willow learned to climb out of hers so I found a mesh dome that covers hers that has a zippered access.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

tricializ said:


> I have this pen and love it. I have it in pink and it holds up great and is a wonderful alternative to a crate. I litter box train (grass thingy) my dogs and I can put a bed, mini wee potty and food/water and they are good to go. Plus, the best thing about it is that it has it's own floor so you can have it anywhere. The only downside to it is that the bottom pad/floor is a pourous nylon. It would absorb I think any accidents. So, I took that flooring plastic and cut a piece to fit and it is perfect.
> Go for it.


Do you mean the blue one? I do like that it is bigger and can be moved easily


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

North State Superyard XT Portable Playard and Gate - Walmart.com

This is the play yard we have...it is great, you can add or subtract the panels to make just the size you want. When we traveled, we bungeed a small tarp to the bottom...it is very portable.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Chiboymom said:


> North State Superyard XT Portable Playard and Gate - Walmart.com
> 
> This is the play yard we have...it is great, you can add or subtract the panels to make just the size you want. When we traveled, we bungeed a small tarp to the bottom...it is very portable.


I almost bought one of these to use around the Christmas tree this year. Addy chewed up alot of the presents....bad girl:foxes15: 

I do like that it is a little bigger than the other one


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Hahaha...naughty little Addy girl...nibble nibble.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> LOL Kristi!! You and Heather crack me up


No pressure or anything... :booty:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Do you mean the blue one? I do like that it is bigger and can be moved easily


Oh, yeah. Sorry. The one that is like a pack n play for babies. I love mine.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> No pressure or anything... :booty:


:lol: I can see you and Kristi dont like to keep secrets eacewink:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> :lol: I can see you and Kristi dont like to keep secrets eacewink:


Well, I dunno. I'm keeping a big secret myself at the moment so it's not that I don't like secrets. I think we're just excited & want answers...or something like that. :daisy:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

MChis said:


> Well, I dunno. I'm keeping a big secret myself at the moment so it's not that I don't like secrets. I think we're just excited & want answers...or something like that. :daisy:


Fair enough :nhappy3:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I know a lot that use the iris pen and I want one too. the play pen is ok but I like the iris better


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for you input and suggestions  I ordered the Iris


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

2Cheese said:


> Those of you with the 2nd one....what do you use for flooring. It doesnt come with a bottom. I read some reviews were people used a shower curtain liner or even cheap linoleum (sp)....that was my only concern with it. Oh...and how many panels....4 or 8?


At first we kept it set up on the tile since there isnt a bottom, but Leo has never had an accident in it so now its on our carpet. They have the same desire to keep their little pen clean as they would a crate and will try to avoid soiling it. You can set up a designated potty area with pads if youre going to be using those. Mileys breeder suggested one of those "secretary mats", like the hard plastic rugs that they put under office chairs so they roll on carpet.

We just have the four panels and its plenty of space for Leo, even now. I would think you might have more trouble with accidents in the pen if it was much larger.


----------

